# Triton combo smoker



## packdog

Hello all,

New to the forum but I have been lurking for a while.  Great site and great information BTW.  I've been looking at the Triton combo gourmet grill/smoker that Academy sells and was wondering if anyone has experience or opinions of this smoker?  Several searches did not yield much which concerned me.  If none of you guys have bought one, is there something wrong with it?   It looks a lot like the Chargrill duo with a different stand.  I assume the same type modifications will be needed. 

Thanks in advance,

Ken

Heres a link to the smoker

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_513601_-1


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks like the Charbroil Duo. I have heard good things about it.


----------



## packdog

Thanks for the reply.  In my opinion, that's a great price for a gas/grill/smoker combo so I may give it a try even if you have to tinker with it to get everything right. 

Ken


----------



## packdog

I picked up the grill/smoker over Christmas.  Academy had the grill cover for free with purchase of grill.  Took about 3 hours to assemble.  For $259 you assemble everything and I mean everything.   I built a charcoal basket last night and fired everything up this morning to season.    Seems to hold a consistant temp in the cooking section but it does have a very bad hot spot right off the firebox.  I'll have to fabricate a plate to correct that.  Based on the postings I've read on this forum that is par for the course with this price range smoker. 

All in all, happy so far but I haven't put meat on the grill yet.  Off to Lowes for some 3" vent.













2012-12-28_11-58-32_206.jpg



__ packdog
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## jgonzo

So, how are you liking the grill? Thinking of getting one myself. Any problems with it?


----------



## russell field

I recieved this grill as a Christmas present from my wife. I have only used the charcoal side and the smoker but love it so far. It was bought already assembled and I have had only one issue which was caused in the assembly. Screws were left off the grate that holds the charcoal. I am a novice grill cook but I am really enjoying learning with this grill.


----------



## tomsoftusa




----------



## lemans

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Feb 11, 2014





 it's looks mighty familiar!!!!


----------



## mrkwayne

I know I'm late to the party but it did not say to "CURE' the cast iron grates, so I did not! Now I have rusty grates and burners covers on the gas side. the only other problems I have had were the spring on the smoke stack for the charcoal side flew off one day when I was adjusting the vent opening so I replaced it with a heavier duty. Also the paint in the fire box is peeling off.

Any idea would be appreciated. Should I clean the grates and then cures them or just replace them. As for the paint peeling I was thinking of scrapping off the paint and repainting with a better grade off heat resistant  paint.

Thanks!

Great site!


----------



## kmathiasen

I have had this grill for a few years and love it.  Sadly I went to use it the other day and found the gas side box had rusted.  The rails that hold the grills up was shot.  I looked to buy a bottom grill box from CharGriller but they do not offer it.  So I was looking at reviews for other grills and got here.  I will say one thing there is a hot spot on the smoker side off the fire box.   The gas grill is a flamethrower for heat.  Gets over 700 degrees great for searing stakes and doing pizza.  I really like this grill and might get another but I enjoy the hunt.  enjoy!


----------



## nickrocklin

Hey Ken, I fired up my triton this morning with a meat medley rub. First of all I love this thing. It's just for me and my wife so the 3 burner gas side is great for quick meals with a grill skillet for indirect heat cooking, has a silent igniter that is quick, includes a match stick holder for manual lighting of the burner if necessary. Never saw one of these before but it's genius!. The wood side is direct with a levered coal tray for heat/sear control, I put my water pan on this) and I go for the indirect smoker box on the side. Here I add wood and chips. Another genius point is someone designed the side wood box with a lid and a grate on top. more searing and cooking. Brilliant! this things has wheels and rolls in and out of my garage so I can cook in my driveway.  Today it is loaded with meat medley rubs: Datil chicken thighs, Southwest chile lime fresh turkey breast, Brazilian top sirloin roast, and Butt rub baby back ribs. Everything but the turkey was seared on the gas side before placing on the smoker. before everything is done I will add some canadian moose backstraps and cinnamon pineapple to the the grate atop the wood firebox. this grill was $299.00 + tank assembled and placed in my truck for me by acadamey sports. I keep it clean it has catch trays under each grill that I line with tin foil to help with clean up. This grill/smoker is a lot of fun. Cons; its big and requires space. Pros; cooks good, quick prep time to cook, rolls into place. Bottom storage table for asscessories, has "S" hooks to  hold implements. 













smoker 1.jpg



__ nickrocklin
__ Aug 2, 2016


















smoker 2.jpg



__ nickrocklin
__ Aug 2, 2016


















smoker 3.jpg



__ nickrocklin
__ Aug 2, 2016


----------



## Jrser22

nickrocklin said:


> Hey Ken, I fired up my triton this morning with a meat medley rub. First of all I love this thing. It's just for me and my wife so the 3 burner gas side is great for quick meals with a grill skillet for indirect heat cooking, has a silent igniter that is quick, includes a match stick holder for manual lighting of the burner if necessary. Never saw one of these before but it's genius!. The wood side is direct with a levered coal tray for heat/sear control, I put my water pan on this) and I go for the indirect smoker box on the side. Here I add wood and chips. Another genius point is someone designed the side wood box with a lid and a grate on top. more searing and cooking. Brilliant! this things has wheels and rolls in and out of my garage so I can cook in my driveway.  Today it is loaded with meat medley rubs: Datil chicken thighs, Southwest chile lime fresh turkey breast, Brazilian top sirloin roast, and Butt rub baby back ribs. Everything but the turkey was seared on the gas side before placing on the smoker. before everything is done I will add some canadian moose backstraps and cinnamon pineapple to the the grate atop the wood firebox. this grill was $299.00 + tank assembled and placed in my truck for me by acadamey sports. I keep it clean it has catch trays under each grill that I line with tin foil to help with clean up. This grill/smoker is a lot of fun. Cons; its big and requires space. Pros; cooks good, quick prep time to cook, rolls into place. Bottom storage table for asscessories, has "S" hooks to  hold implements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoker 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ nickrocklin
> __ Aug 2, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoker 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ nickrocklin
> __ Aug 2, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoker 3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ nickrocklin
> __ Aug 2, 2016


I have the same exact grill and it’s good for the price. Haven’t used the smoker yet. What type of wood and chips should I use. I normally use my electric smoker when I smoke meats but I want to use this one. Any pointers and advice would be helpful.


----------

